# Found a few more pictures from the closet



## Gunz (May 19, 2017)

Monsoon


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

Great pics!!


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2017)

NSFW


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 19, 2017)

@Ocoka -  thank you for sharing this history with us!


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

Thanks so much for posting this unique and special history.  Rocking the old-school ERDL cammies.


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2017)

edit


----------



## Devildoc (May 19, 2017)

My dad's last tour of VN (of three) was as intel chief of HMLA-167 at Marble Mountain; I have a couple pics like that one floating around.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 19, 2017)

Pepsi can was a nice touch!


----------



## Gunz (May 19, 2017)

edit


----------



## CDG (May 19, 2017)

Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## RackMaster (May 19, 2017)

@Ocoka thank you for sharing.  I'm always in awe when I'm reminded of the warriors we have here.


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2017)

edit


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Which reminds me...we had several temples in our company AO which we were strictly forbidden from entering. Almost undoubtedly the VC/NLF were using Buddhist temples for logistical purposes. We believed that then and I still strongly believe it today.



This may be one of the more interesting things I have learned from reading your threads.  I think that there is a belief among the general public  (admittedly myself included) that the restrictions about going into religious buildings, regardless of whom you might believe to be in there (and what they might be doing)  is a product of modern political correctness and "not letting our boys take the fight to the enemy."  I had no idea that warriors from your era were hindered by similar restrictions.


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2017)

edit


----------



## BloodStripe (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. May we never forget!


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2017)

edit


----------



## SpitfireV (May 20, 2017)

I don't think the NZ ROE was that restrictive but I'd have to look that up once I've got my new place set up and all my stuff is out of storage.

If it wasn't the same as the US ROE I'd be surprised since I'd have thought it would be theatre wide.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 20, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Well...y'know...It's either that or wasting a perfectly good cigarette sticking it in the dead guy's mouth before the trophy photo...



Well in my day, we just tied them to the hood of a humvee like a deer and paraded them in front of the FOBITS.


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2017)

edit


----------



## SpitfireV (May 20, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> I'm not sure about NZ or Aussie units, but I do know about the Koreans. There were ROK Marine units in our general vicinity as well as a ROK firebase, and they had both a fierce reputation and a total disdain for ROE.



Yes I've read stories about them just lopping off heads to prove their kills. Not a lot of shits given!


----------



## Gunz (May 21, 2017)

edit


----------



## DocIllinois (May 21, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Short, stocky, tough dudes. New Zealanders and Australians had (and have) fierce reputations too, but we all share similar military protocols. The Koreans at times were kind of a law unto themselves.



One of my uncles had similar things to say about the S Korean Army from when he served in Vietnam, being memorably impressed and disturbed by how they did business.

He recalled a conversation he'd had with a ROKA unit commander about their reputation.  The officer said that they had the same ROE as Americans because the US was bankrolling their military presence in country.  But in reality, the ROKA saw the NVA/VC as the best infantry in the world at that time and defeating them would take some next level viciousness and scare tactics, so that's what they often went ahead and did.

He'd also said that much of their Army at the time were career professionals who knew that combat service, especially distinguished fighting, meant faster advancement.


----------



## Gunz (May 21, 2017)

edit


----------



## Gunz (May 23, 2017)

Last batch.  I swear.


----------



## Gunz (May 23, 2017)

edit


----------



## Topkick (May 23, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> 10th Platoon, 7th Co, 2nd CAG (2-7-10)
> 
> View attachment 18823
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with being proud of and sharing your experiences with your brothers.


----------



## ShadowSpear (May 23, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Again, thanks to Shadowspear for allowing me to post pictures in the history section. I hope this is not construed as a self-serving enterprise; I worry that I may be overstepping my welcome on a website dedicated to SF/SOF. That's certainly not my intention.



Bro, post away. I'd rather fill the server up with awesome threads like this than the hundreds of Nickleback images I have to purge every week.

Edit: I see an admin put a filter on n I c k e l b a c k lol


----------



## Devildoc (May 23, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Short, stocky, tough dudes. New Zealanders and Australians had (and have) fierce reputations too, but we all share similar military protocols. The Koreans at times were kind of a law unto themselves.



Regarding Aussies in VN, studying the battle of Long Tan should be required reading.....

Yes, they and the New Zealanders were extraordinary fighters....


----------



## DocIllinois (May 23, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> Regarding Aussies in VN, studying the battle of Long Tan should be required reading.....
> 
> Yes, they and the New Zealanders were extraordinary fighters....



Agree with studying this particular battle, especially the use of assault-breaking arty and APCs. 


As for the worst band in the history of the universe - The Frogs.   Start with the song _I've Got Drugs (Out of The Mist)_ then go from there.   :-"


----------



## Gunz (May 24, 2017)

edit


----------



## SpitfireV (May 24, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> If you find them post them, Doc. I'd love to see them.
> 
> Incidentally, there was apparently an amazing Buddhist temple deep inside Marble Mountain.
> 
> ...



OK so I've done a little bit of research and found this quote.

"Morning breaks and we set off in arrowhead formation. The first thing we noticed was, we were being followed. We could see two men in the distance of the rubber plantation, they stand observing us. From their demeanor we can tell they are not civilians. No matter how we try to shake them off they stick with us. Our rules of engagement require us to positively identify ‘the enemy’ and as they are not carrying weapons there is little we can do."

So it seems similar to the US one but possibly a little less restrictive. You might enjoy the page I found it on too: When things go wrong! | VietnamWar.govt.nz, New Zealand and the Vietnam War

These original contact reports seem to back that up too but unless I can actually ask someone I can't be completely certain. W3 Company Vietnam Veterans Website (and click on index of service stories- it's a bit of an old fashioned site).


----------



## Gunz (May 25, 2017)

edit


----------



## Gunz (May 25, 2017)

edit


----------



## SpitfireV (May 25, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Wow, thanks for those links. After two paragraphs I was back in an ambush site:
> 
> _"We duly settle in to the night routine and for the first few hours we would all remain awake. Then, each person will take an hour and then tap the other on the shoulder for his turn at sentry. A trip flare was placed next to the track that came in from the jungle a claymore was hooked with instantaneous det cord to that flare. If the enemy tripped the flare the claymore would do the work of ten men."_
> 
> ...



No worries mate. I'll see what else I can dig up for you too.


----------



## SpitfireV (May 25, 2017)

I just realised that "enjoy" was entirely the wrong word to use as well mate. Sorry about that!


----------



## Gunz (May 25, 2017)

edit


----------

